# -



## jw (Aug 6, 2012)

-


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 6, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 6, 2012)

Another one: a blonde is speeding down the highway and gets pulled over by a cop. The cop says, "License and registration, please." The blonde starts rummaging through her purse and says, "What does my license look like? I can't find it." The cop, also a blonde, says, "It's a thin, square thing and it has your picture on it." The speeder pulls out a compact mirror, looks in it and sees her face and says to the cop, "Is this it?" The cop looks at it and says, "Oh, okay. I'm sorry. You can move along now. I didn't realize you were also a police officer..."


----------



## JennyG (Aug 7, 2012)

In Britain at least they used to be Irish jokes, but maybe now we should just agree on some kind of stereotypical imaginary category of people to be the butt of them, on the understanding that nobody is _really_ so entertainingly unintelligent.
One of my favourites was always the stereotypical imaginary guy who was not sure if his indicator light was working properly, so he got his passenger (also stereotypical and imaginary) to get out of the car and look. He then switched it on and called "is it working?" and the friend replied "yes! no! yes! no! ......."


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 7, 2012)

naw i like blond jokes and i'm a blond....much funnier!


----------



## jwright82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Honestly my step sister is blond and not stupid or anything. My mother used to save all these blond jokes from a local paper that is nothing but jokes which always had blond jokes in them. She, my step sister, would read them and say “I don’t get it”, I would say just joking “well if you don’t get it than you’re probably blond”.


----------



## rookie (Aug 7, 2012)

I love blond jokes....however, my wife, is an incredibly intelligent, ahem, blond...


----------



## newcreature (Aug 7, 2012)

I am not blond, but in Jr. High and High School I was often told that I should have been born blond. I always thought, but I'm black! How would that look? It wasn't until about 11th grade that I understood that blondes were supposed to be stupid. By that time, it was too late for me to be offended.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Aug 7, 2012)

I like blond jokes because they make me feel superior for being born a certain way. (insert uncomfortable silence)


----------



## JennyG (Aug 8, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> naw i like blond jokes and i'm a blond....much funnier!


haha, yes *you* can say that, because you're blonde! I'm not, so I have to worry in case I'm treading on someone's toes. I always loved Irish jokes, but that's no better when I'm not Irish....it's a pc world we live in


----------



## Jack K (Aug 8, 2012)

> Please note that the thread initiator is a ginger-bearded blond-haired fella himself.



And since said instigator is known to be a stickler for proper grammar and word usage, I feel I may safely and good-spiritedly point out the following:

*Blond* 1. _adj._ having light-colored hair and skin. 2. _n._ a person with light-colored hair and skin.

*Blonde* 1. _adj._ (of a woman or girl) having light-colored hair and skin. 2. _n._ a woman or girl with light-colored hair and skin.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't get it


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 8, 2012)

We know what you did


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 8, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> I don't get it



It is gender related. Blonde is female. Blond is usually general or male. At least that is how I understand it. Also, gender in language is not always necessarily female or a male issue. That is something that isn't picked up by many in today's society.


----------



## jwright82 (Aug 10, 2012)

JennyG said:


> I always loved Irish jokes, but that's no better when I'm not Irish....it's a pc world we live in



I got one, what is an Irish 7 course meal? A potato and a 6 pack of beer.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 10, 2012)

jwright82 said:


> I got one, what is an Irish 7 course meal? A potato and a 6 pack of beer



Not to be confused with a redneck 7 course meal, which consists of a possum and a six-pack of beer.


----------

